# Are eggs considered dairy?



## eloise24 (Nov 17, 2005)

I need to eliminate dairy for a few weeks (breastfeeding allergy check). Do eggs count as dairy for this, or is it just milk based products?

Thanks knowledgeable ladies!


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

No, eggs aren't dairy. For some reason, a lot of people are confused by that. Eggs are, however, among the top 8 allergens, in case you end up doing a full elimination diet.


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

I heard somewhere that raw egg yolk is less allergenic that cooked
egg yolk or egg white.

Can someone clarify on this?


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm not sure about the raw part, but the yolk is less allergenic than the white (the proteins are in the white). However, any decent allergist will tell you that, if you are allergic to egg white, assume an allergy to the entire thing because it is next to impossible to completely isolate the proteins in the white from the yolk.


----------



## eloise24 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks SO much for the quick reply. I didn't think they were but wanted to make sure!


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

BTW, breastmilk is not dairy even though it is milk. If you're on this board you probably already know this, but many people, even some doctors, think it is.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

A lot of grocery stores put the eggs near the dairy stuff, so I think that's where the confusion arises. Also I've seen in cookbooks that "eggs and cheese" are classified in their own separate chapter.


----------



## jack1204 (Nov 1, 2013)

eggs are not dairy


----------

